# FreeBSD timezone change and the 'touch' command



## Alex11z (Jan 25, 2012)

After updating the timezone - the *date* command and log files shows correct time, but when I run the *touch* command for any file - its date becomes incorrect (such as before timezone change)

How can I fix this without rebooting the system?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

See if running `# adjkerntz -a` helps.


----------



## Alex11z (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks, but it does not help. FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE amd64, misc/zoneinfo is installed and configured. I cannot reboot my working hosting system to fix it.

New files and folders take date from old timezone. File /etc/wall_cmos_clock is present. Trying to remove it does not solve this problem.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

Not related but you should really update your system. FreeBSD 8.2 should be at p5, which means you are missing quite a few security patches.


----------



## kpa (Jan 25, 2012)

I think you need to use -i flag instead of -a

`# adjkerntz -i`


----------



## Alex11z (Jan 25, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> I think you need to use -i flag instead of -a
> 
> `# adjkerntz -i`



It does not help either.


----------



## anomie (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, time zone isn't stored with the file in any way, so some userland program is interfering with you. Dumb question: have you actually closed your shell, and then re-authenticated / opened a new shell after the TZ change?


----------



## Alex11z (Jan 26, 2012)

My shell is 'zsh'. Re-authentication did not help, but the problem solved after reinstalling this shell


----------

